# Track all cleared after winter and s thaw flood



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

I cleaned off the GRR track today. It had 2 feet of snow on it this winter which all melted last week then 2 days after melt heavy rain so GRR area flooded cause ground was not thawed. now it is thawed and so i cleaned it. here is pic of GRR from Sw corner of porch to the SE. You can see new bldg and new siding on old shed in background.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably be April before we get around to that here. More snow forecast tonight. Did make a quick inspection tour last week following some 50 to 70 mph winds. Not too much damage, other than the coal tipple having been blown over and a couple of span wires down on the overhead. Looks like about a days worth of work to get everyting up to par when Mother Nature permits . . .


----------

